# attaching tub surround directly to studs?



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

An interesting way of installing a tub surround. This is the way the instructions say to do it? Sort of defeats the water tightness by punching holes through the plastic .
But it will be quicker. And by god,that's all that matters.
When the rot and mold grow behind this project, how fast do you think it will take to fix it. Just ballpark it. No one will hold you to it.
Ron


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Is this tub surround rigid molded plastic resin & fiberglass (may work out) or floppy stamped polystyrene (probably won't work out)?

I would not punch holes and therefore would not use screws. Could construction adhesive work?


----------



## upslims (Mar 28, 2009)

Hello again,

There were no instructions with the kit and it wasn't a cheap one. It is designed specifically for the whirpool tup with is made by Kohler. It is a very rigid plastic that locks into the tub where it meets it and has a flange at the top for screwing to the wall. My hope was to instulate where it meets the exterior walls (2) and then add a vapor barrier. I wasn't going to screw into the field of the surround. My thought is that some adhesive along the studs and screws across the flange would do the trick.


----------



## upslims (Mar 28, 2009)

and Ron6519 thanks for the patronization but I'm not an idiot.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Assuming you have a product similar to this:
http://www.sterlingplumbing.com/onlinecatalog/pdf/acclaimada_02.pdf
then, yes, you do attach it directly to the studs with the sheetrock overlapping the flange after you have secured it.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

upslims said:


> and Ron6519 thanks for the patronization but I'm not an idiot.


The logical, common sense thing to do would have:
1. Contacted the store where you purchased it and have them gotten you the installation instructions.
OR
2. Gone online to the manufacturer and gotten the installation instructions

Not gone online and ask a question about installing an unknown product so everybody can guess what you have.
I guessed you were cheap homeowner who was going to ,and I quote, "....can I just shim the studs out to 32 x 60 and screw the tub/enclosure right to the studs?"

If you are not an idiot, I apologize.
But I would still get those instructions.
Ron


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

If you did put up drywall first, where would the tub surround touch the drywall? You can simulate the "back support" of the drywall by shimming the studs as needed. Support on 16 inch centers will probably suffice for a rigid tub surround.

Yes, if a flange is provided to take screws, go ahead and screw there.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I've never seen a tub surround that goes on top of the drywall. You would then have to put up another layer to cover the lip on the surround.....


----------



## skipjack (Aug 15, 2008)

> The logical, common sense thing to do would have:
> 1. Contacted the store where you purchased it and have them gotten you the installation instructions.
> OR
> 2. Gone online to the manufacturer and gotten the installation instructions


The logical common sense thing to do in your case, Ron6519 would be not to make assumptions and be a condescending jerk to the O.P. and actually try to help.

I plan on installing a similar surround this summer and would really like to hear the answer to his question.


----------



## upslims (Mar 28, 2009)

Hello again, 

Found the instructions from Sterlings website. Had to dig but they were there. They show the surround going directly onto the studs.


----------



## jayp (Jun 1, 2008)

*I think*

You could do it but that stuff is really thin and will flex a lot when you touch it. Just put up some green board or something with no paper on it then glue the tub surround to it with construction adhesive overlapping the tub lip like your would with tile. Seal up the bottoms and corners with silicone and you're good. I wouldn't put it right on the studs though.


----------

